# How to make a jig



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

In about a month we need to sublimate 300 to 400 bookmarks.

I am trying to get information on whether a jig can be made to help with this process. I am not looking forward to taping all of them down.

I've done some internet research and can't find a promotion vendor for this product.

We are making them for a gift giveaway in a store promotion we are having.

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Doc,

We may be able to laser cut some material for a custom jig for you. Feel free to give me a call.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You may want to try my way. Transfer face up, bookmarks face down, cover paper on top.
No need for pro spray or heat tape. Just open your press slowly.


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> You may want to try my way. Transfer face up, bookmarks face down, cover paper on top.
> No need for pro spray or heat tape. Just open your press slowly.


Do you have to increase the press time since the heat is not directly on the the transfer?


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

No...use lite - med pressurse.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes, I would press for 1:15 to 1:30 depending on how many
you press at one time. Remember that sublimation is like
cooking, bigger pot boils slower.

Pressure needs to be firm.

Let me know.

Look at a video I posted on my personal site:

YouTube - wdavidgross's Channel

look for the sublimation party.
I taught a bunch of kids to do massive amounts of
dog tags.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool video. Future customers?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I donated a gx7000 and press to St. Vincent school.
It has been an awesome experience.


----------



## Pyroshouse (Mar 4, 2008)

In addition to the cover paper, if you have an auto open press, and can't control the lift speed, just clip the cover paper to the bottom platen with a very large c clip.


----------

